# montar agencia de viajes con Tasive



## Josema78 (17 Sep 2015)

Hola amigos, es mi primer post en este foro, pero busco un poco de orientación.

Soy del País Vasco, y estoy mirando de montar una agencia de viajes para vender pasajes de Latino America a España y viceversa.

Tengo un amigo que me comento, que abriera la agencia acá en España, pero he estado mirando y es muy laborioso, el otro día buscando información ví varías empresas que realizan todos los trámites a sus clientes.

¿Alguien a trabajado con esta gestoria?


----------

